

Things Every Graphic Design Student Should Know - franze
http://www.jamiewieck.com/visual-essays/the-50-things-every-graphic-design-student-should-know

======
wccrawford
The basic ones are so basic they don't belong on the list, and the rest are
all 'true'... Until they aren't.

There are exceptions to almost every non-basic thing on that list. Your exact
position and circumstance will dictate all of that. They're probably a decent
default, but they're hardly 'things you should know' and more 'guidelines to
success, but take them with a grain of salt'.

~~~
pacaro
I think that there needs to be, both for the developer and the designer, an
understanding that rules are made to be broken.

Knowing or learning when and how to break them might be beyond the scope of
any number of tweet sized aphorisms

Lists like this make me want to try and find a huge set of software
engineering "bumper stickers" my dad sent me 15 years ago, containing dubious
gems like...

pi seconds is a nano-century Never debug standing up (predates standing desk
fad) Some projects can only be accomplished with fewer than 10 or greater than
100 people, but by no number in-between

------
michaelpinto
Sadly I disagree about the unpaid internship (even though its something i
would never do to anyone else) — having the right name on a resume can get you
off to a good start.

------
jarin
"It takes more energy to start than it does to stop. This is true for physics,
your career, and that idea you need to work on."

This is not true for physics.

------
pacaro
Many of these apply to developers, all of them are worth thinking about if you
get the opportunity to work with designers

------
nedwin
Great stuff, going to share this with the interns on Monday.

------
jsavimbi
#51 Learn to code.

